# Text Messages To Pc



## ghleyo (Sep 3, 2011)

is there any known way of getting texts from your android device to your PC? Example, my droid3 gets a text and instead of pulling that up, I can continue to use my pc to reply and send a text back? I know there is google talk which is something of the same, but that is also a different phone number.

Any way to do this? Wired or wireless connections needed would be fine. I know there is text alerts when plugging it into PC but i don't think there is responding capabilities in that.

Thanks


----------



## jimmydene84 (Jul 11, 2011)

Search for desktop SMS. ...there r 2 of them ...u want the one made by koosh. Works great

Sent from my HTC ThunderBolt using Tapatalk


----------



## hall (Sep 29, 2011)

MightyText will do it but they only currently work with Google Chrome. Firefox support is being tested.


----------



## yousefk (Sep 27, 2011)

For some carriers you can use Google Voice. I don't know why nobody ever mentions that. It's one of the greatest apps out there.

Like I said, this will only work on some carriers. Once you activate it, you can send/view texts by visiting www.google.com/voice

It also has a lot of other cool features.


----------



## DrMacinyasha (Jun 6, 2011)

As stated, Google Voice and DeskSMS are some of the best options. GV requires that you either use a different number, or port your current number though. On the other hand, DeskSMS is cheap, and works in Chrome, Firefox, Google Talk, and email.


----------

